# mysterious adventurer



## hellize (Oct 30, 2017)

https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/shady-explorer.1527909/

Just minutes after our hero, hurled itself into the deep wilderness with a firm decision to explore, maybe even loot the ruin, the beach's tranquility got unsettled once again as the thick, warm, foamy waves of the southern seas gave way to another mysterious adventurer.
Her lithesome body effortlessly sliced the water, till she finally reached the beach. Like a beauteous beast she fiercely glanced around herself ready for anything and instinctively touched her knife, realizing it was still there attached to her waist. At least that didn't ended at the bottom of the see in the chaos after the attack.
With a strained calmness, searched the broken crates around herself, but found nothing of use so without a moment of contemplation her pursue continued, following the tracks into the unknown...


It is 41 cm long, the blade is 26 cm long, 4.9 cm wide and 6 mm thick. Has wenge handle with bronze pins and is forged largely of chainsaw chains with a 5160 core. The sheath is made of thick cowhide.


Hope you guys like it


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey do you write the pieces of prose to go with your knives yourself or do you take excerpts from fantasy novels and then make knives to go with them?


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 1, 2017)

It does give some extra dimension to the blade. I like it. When I finish my first blade I think I might find some words to go with it as well.


----------



## hellize (Nov 1, 2017)

merlijny2k said:


> Hey do you write the pieces of prose to go with your knives yourself or do you take excerpts from fantasy novels and then make knives to go with them?



I write them of course! It would be quite circumstantial to do it the other way around


----------



## hellize (Nov 1, 2017)

merlijny2k said:


> It does give some extra dimension to the blade. I like it. When I finish my first blade I think I might find some words to go with it as well.



I think it likewise  You will like the submersion in it.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 1, 2017)

For a second I thought this was a double post of "Shady explorer" with a different story! :O


----------



## hellize (Nov 2, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> For a second I thought this was a double post of "Shady explorer" with a different story! :O



Hehe  I tried to make it similar, your comment is proof enough, that I succeeded  Thank you!


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

Sweet knife!!!


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2018)

Bacon king tone said:


> Sweet knife!!!



Gotta pad those posts so you can make a buck right brah?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## StonedEdge (May 8, 2018)

hellize said:


> I write them of course! It would be quite circumstantial to do it the other way around



Personally I truly enjoy them. Really places you in a certain state of mind for each blade.


----------

